# Foaling box size?



## showjump (9 February 2009)

Whats the ideal size for a 16hh mare to foal in? We have 12 x 12 stables which i guess isnt big enough? We also have a huge field stable which is 24 x 12, however is away from the others so mare would be alone until she foaled, which i dont like she would like. 

Could she foal in the smaller stable, then be moved?

Thanks, abit of a way off yet!


----------



## pinkcatkin (9 February 2009)

Personally I wouldn't use a 12 x 12.  My 16hh foaled in newly erected field shelter 18 x 16 which was ideal.  She was on her own anyway as she was very tetchy with the other mares so I had already moved her.  

However my mare is substantial ID and not a small boned TB or similar.


----------



## showjump (9 February 2009)

Yes i thinks 12 x 12 is a little too small. Just i know that she will not be happy in the larger stable alone. She will be 100 yards away from her friends and they will also be out of view. Hmm might need to think something else up.

Thanks


----------



## pinkcatkin (9 February 2009)

Is there somewhere safe that she could foal outside?  I know it is not ideal but if it is near electricity and access it might be a possiblity?  I had a real nightmare thinking about arrangements for my mare as we are on really hilly ground and nowhere really was safe for her to foal outside.  So we built this lovely foaling box which is now used as a shelter.  How far off foaling is she?  You  might find that she does want to be alone when she gets nearer the date.

Good luck anyway!


----------



## JanetGeorge (9 February 2009)

I foaled a couple of substantial, 16.2 RID mares in 12x14 boxes last year when we got a bit full up - and a few years back I foaled a couple of mares (15.2 - 16.1) in 12 x 12's.  It's not ideal - but - TBH - no matter HOW big a box is it can be too small when the bu**ers decide to put their a*se up the corner and leave a 1ft square patch for you to stand on while trying to deliver a foal!!

You DON'T want her getting stressed in the run-up to foaling - so I'd foal in the 12 x 12 - then move her to the bigger box once foalie is 24 hours old.


----------



## showjump (10 February 2009)

Yes ok, thank you. We also have a odd ball sized stable which is 11 x 13. I think i will move them once foals 24 hrs old that way she'll not be stressing out. - She is the type to get stressed easily. 

Cant wait now!


----------



## JanetGeorge (10 February 2009)

I would fix one of those hanging water buckets for her - with a smaller stable, the risk of mare getting too close to a corner and foalie diving head first into the water bucket IS higher!!


----------



## showjump (10 February 2009)

Will the clip on ones be ok?- we have got those. Also would a hay rack leave more space aswell?

Thaks


----------



## Angela_Wise (10 February 2009)

I personally would not use a clip up bucket as it will cause more problems than it solves - whilst foal is learning to stand/walk it will bump into it, tip water over itself or god forbid get head caught through handle etc. 

We use the rubber bendable water butts - so if a foal did go head first into one we hope enough of its weight will be on the sides for the water to run out!  

Routinely we actually remove the water totally from the stable with a new born baby if they are to be left unattended and the getting up procedure is still a little hit and miss - thus hopefully avoiding all associated problems.  The mare can certainly cope for a couple hours without access to water - the water will be back in the stable 24/7 as soon as baby is fully mobile.


----------



## showjump (10 February 2009)

Yes thanks for that. One stable uses clip buckets, the rest have bendy tub trug buckets. Will bear all that in mind!


----------



## MHSporthorses (10 February 2009)

I foaled both of mine (biggest 16.2) in 12x12. I had no other option and the big mare is not one that would have moved house without nervous breakdown....she likes her stable next to her friend over looking her yard and its that simple! We had no problems and from what I have heard they always stick their a**e  as close to a wall as possible no matter how big the box. We use belts and cameras so make sure we are there in case there is a problem so that may be something to consider.


----------

